# 'ello....



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guy's...

Been training a while now, and I'm seeing some good results, just want to shift the flab and gain the muscle...

Card in the V/store help yourselves... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board nick b 

good to see another new member


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Always good to see brand new members in the forums!


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board my friend, enjoy.

Dave.


----------

